

Intel/Micron to announce 25nm flash memory tomorrow - Alex3917
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9150050/Intel_Micron_to_announce_world_s_densest_flash_memory

======
proee
The amazing thing is Micron has yet to really make a profit from flash.
They've been chasing after profitability for the better part of a decade and
have invested literally billions.

Micron is a great company, and I hope this is the year they see their ROI.
However, given that stiff competition in commodity markets, I'm not holding my
breath.

------
gojomo
Whatever happened to the 320GB Intel SSDs that had, in January and July of
2009, been predicted "by the end of the year"?

~~~
jacquesm
I believe they're out, prices are insane though.

google for SSDSA2MH320G2C1

j.

~~~
chrisbolt
Has anyone gotten their hands on one? I can't find any online store in the US
selling them, and Intel's website doesn't even mention it. I have a feeling
someone just changed 160 to 320 in an existing model number.

~~~
jacquesm
No, it's real alright, as far as I can see.

There are English and German webshops that list them, with prices and delivery
dates. I doubt they would do that just for kicks, unless they're using this as
some tricky pre-ordering scheme.

I'm not sure why the distribution is so incredibly spotty though, and that
alone would be one really good reason not to buy one right now, even if you
could get evidence someone has one in their hands.

If you have to RMA one there is no telling when you will get a replacement.

There is also the risk of getting some parallel imported 'B' choice hardware.

These were 3 months late and in much smaller volume than you would expect for
a product that has been announced with so much hoopla.

It could easily be another 3 months before that normalizes by the looks of it.

First mention I can find of someone that really got their hands on one is
January 10th.

